

Better JavaScript Selectors - jon_kuperman
http://codeplanet.io/better-javascript-selectors/

======
rcorral
Good read, do you have any examples on how to use this in a production
application?

~~~
jon_kuperman
I'm using them in a side project, it's on Github:
[https://github.com/m1ck3y/inspires/blob/master/app/client/vi...](https://github.com/m1ck3y/inspires/blob/master/app/client/views/templates/idealist/idealist-
events.js)

